# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sukses i mundshem ne gjetjen e vaksines kunder AIDS

## ☆Angie☆

Per te paren here arrihet sukses ne gjetjen e nje vaksine kunder AIDS. Shkencetare tailandeze dhe amerikane bene te ditur sot, se nje vaksine e re e testuar prej tyre arriti te ule probabilitetin e infektimit me virusin HIV me 31.2 %. Deri tani ka deshtuar cdo perpjekje e ngjashme tek njeriu.

Behet fjale per nje fushate te madhe vaksinimi te sponsorizuar nga US-Army (Ushtria Amerikane) (!) ne bashkepunim me qeverine tailandeze te iniciuar ne vitin 2006, ne te cilen moren pjese 16.402 tailandeze heteroseksual. Studimi eshte disi kontrovers sipas kritikave te deritanishme por rezultati i arritur, eshte statistikisht absolut relevant dhe paraqet nje hap perpara.

Te shpresojme qe efektshmeria e vaksines te arrije nivelin 80-90% ne menyre qe te hidhet ne treg e te parandaloje semundjen e shekullit :buzeqeshje:

----------

